# Digital's Adventure with the IFBB.



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

As I've mentioned before, Im going to journal everything I do with my new Trainer who is an IFBB pro and is hoping to compete Mr.Olympia this year or the next. 

My goal, get on stage. His goal, get me there.

My current stats;
Age: 21
Weight: 204lbs
height: 5'11
Waist: 34..or 36 haven't checked.
Bf: I'd say 16-18%


First impressions, when I met him for the first time last week (I had seen him around in the gym alot). I asked him if he would take me under his wing to train me, he looked at me and my body, asked me questions about bodyfat, diet, training, years of experience, goals, education, supplements, gear. 

Gave him straight answers and let him know I wanna do this as a natural. 

Our first session was yesterday, I met him, rather nervous. I printed him my current diet, and training routine (I think he thought I was using a diet I found online who knows), he looked at it and criticized a few things on training and diet but I expected that. 

After some talking, it was time to train. I took a few mins to go change and he followed me in the change room. He asked me to do some poses in my underwear (ive never posed in my life). He says I am really fortunate for my thighs and my back. I have big thighs. It was embarrassing everyone watching us pose.

We started training, quads day, we went and did some squats, he was showing me form. He told me to forget everything I knew about squatting and learn this new technique. He taught me how to do the squats that Kai Greene does.

We did..about 6 sets or so until we figured out what my max was and we did few sets off that. 8 reps each set.

I injured my leg in December doing squats, 3 plates each side so I haven't trained legs so today, I was definitely weak. I only managed 2 plates each side on squat.

Then we did Static Lunges. No weight..about 5 sets of 10 reps each leg. He said static lunges are the easiest lunges, I may have embarrassing myself in the gym for never doing them before.

There was a lot of talking and learning while all this was happening, I was sweating like a monkey. 

Within our first hour, I couldn't hold it anymore, I confessed to him that I had some alcohol the night before. He's pretty strict, even on our first session.

We did leg Extensions after.

3 sets, 15 reps. Clean.

More talking and teaching and me taking notes after. We went and stretched my legs. I fell down twice walking around the gym, I dont think I've hit quads this hard. I started to think if this was his training method, cause I can come and hurt myself everyday If I wanted.

After stretching he made me do cardio, speed 3.2 for 20mins on incline to get the blood flow normal in my leg to avoid soreness.

I gave him my email to email me a new diet, a training routine.

Im going to be seeing him...twice a week or three times a week. Depending on my budget. $60 per session and Im a student with lots of bills =(

Im seeing him again tomo night. Wait till Back day or Chest day, I wanna show him my legs dont define my strength 

Thanks for reading, the journey has just begin. We are probably taking pics tomo.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

Right now, my quads feel so sore going up the stairs is a total bitch. Im going to take the day off from training cause who knows what kind of punishment awaits for me tomorrow. The excitement =)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

You'll be in 198 weight class, right?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking forward in seeing your progress.  

If that is you in your avatar, I think you look great!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Looking forward in seeing your progress.
> 
> If that is you in your avatar, I think you look great!




haha noo thats just me acting tough on the internet. Check my photogallery for me )


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You'll be in 198 weight class, right?



As of right now its hard to tell, in a few months we'll figure this out. 190 wouldnt be bad but I dont think I could pull that off at 18% bf.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome man


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 20, 2011)

whers your competion going to be at?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya that would be tough, anyways I'll be following this journal


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> haha noo thats just me acting tough on the internet. Check my photogallery for me )


 
Oh ok.  

Wishing you the best!  Not sure if you know that Paradise Cup and myself are NPC judges so if you have any questions, we would be more than happy to answer.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> Wishing you the best!  Not sure if you know that Paradise Cup and myself are NPC judges so if you have any questions, we would be more than happy to answer.




Thanks for the support! I appreciate it. Its my first time walking this path so I am a little nervous and excited.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

These are some of my recent pictures from few months ago.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> whers your competion going to be at?



We have a local competition coming up here in September that my friend is competing, MuscleBeach. I wont be ready for that. Theres another one next March, Northlands. Ill be there.

Gotta start somewhere, small =)


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday, I met another IFBB pro. Troy Brown. I couldnt recognize him at first but then talking to him and knowing his built, what a great man. Funny and also a Dj. I guess my gym isn't as shitty as I thought it was =)


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be very interested to see what he suggests for diet.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Built said:


> I'll be very interested to see what he suggests for diet.


 
yea def would like to know th ediet and break down he puts u on


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

Indeed, I wanna see if hes gonna work around the diet I provided that was Built-approved or gonna make me eat a whole new kind of foods.

He also said that we have to change my diet every two weeks for the body to not get used to it. hmm...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 21, 2011)

Haven't ever heard that before haha.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2011)

gl


----------



## Resolve (Feb 21, 2011)

Mind describing the form he showed you on squats?  Or is that proprietary info?

Sounds like you're off to a good start on this endeavor, best of luck!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool. Hold off on the alcohol for a while.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wish to say, "Good Luck"

Planning to attend Mr. O this year, but time and school will tell


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Nightowl.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

Today was a chest day, not so heavy. Im paying off my dues from taking sometime off from the gym; my strength went down. 

Work out:

*Warm up*

*Chest, *
Flat Dumbell Bench press.
1 set of 50 pound dumbells x 10 reps
1 set of 70 dumbells x 10 reps
3 x 8 of 80 dumbells

Incline barbell b.press
1 plate x 2 set x 10 reps
1 plate + 25 pounds x 2 sets x 8 reps
1 plate x 1 set x 12 reps

Cable crossovers
2 sets x 15 reps (40 pounds)
2 set x 15 reps (50 pounds)

Fly db flyes
2 set x 10 reps (15 dumbells)

Dec. Hammer press
2 set x 8 reps (1 plate)

Cardio
10min, incline 6.0, speed 3.2.

I was doing a lot of things wrong, learned some good form today and concentration with each rep today.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

Also took some pictures, I was going to get someone to take it for me but I was alone at the change room (it's 2am).

Ill take better pictures soon and get some leg shots too.










Pics are too big too be posted here I guess, you can check them out in these three links

http://imgur.com/jQhLq

http://imgur.com/GcN5r

http://imgur.com/KzLGl


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

So as you can see, the bf % is high. We're cutting down that to under 10% before bulking again.

=)


----------



## Resolve (Feb 23, 2011)

Took me a minute to figure out those were headphones hanging from over your shoulder.  I thought you had something coming off your nipple.  ...Glad that initial impression was wrong.  

You gotta solid foundation to build on, keep it up!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let y'all know Ive been training with this guy again for the past..month now. I dont know if the transformation challenge is still going on, but I can't go on with that; perhaps next year, I gotta get big.

I met the pro again and considering the fact that he came 3rd place in Toronto Pro, and the transformation my friend has training under him in the past 6 months. I decided to give it a shot. He's doing my diet and training routine, as well as guidelines and whatnot. 

Havent been posting much but training is heavy, hard and progressive. Throwing up in the gym, and lifts have gone up drastically lol. I'm squating 425 x 2 reps...for a guy who was squating about 200 in february Haha.

Anywho I thought I'd revive this journal to keep up with my progress, I'll write once a week or so I dont really wanna shit on this thread with posts everyday...makes me wanna stop writing like my last few journals lol.

Here are some progress pics, legs look bad but are strong, calves are..none-existent yet.

Critics are welcome.

*Before:
*





*Augst 3rd, 2011:*










Gonna take some front shots too, gym was very busy.


----------

